# Cleaning Glue from Plastic



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

How do you get the glue off the plastic jars you're trying to re-use? 
I have no problem getting it from the glass jars, it just scrubbs right off, but these plastic one, I just can't get it off.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If it's the sticky stuff that glues the plastic label to the plastic jar, WD-40 will probably take it off.


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that.....


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Have you tried just soaking it for a while? Sometimes things will come off with a soak when they didn't come off with a scrub. Sometimes soaking something in water with a little vinegar will work, too. It really depends on the kind of glue and the kind of plastic.

And sometimes you just have to live with the label!


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

MGM, the WD 40 worked great, thanks!! I knew I would need that little can in the kitchen for more than hinges!!

Lynn, I haven't tried the soaking with vinegar, I'll try that next.


----------

